# Kent Invicta 400km 17th/18th May



## Fixedwheelnut (29 Apr 2008)

Kent Invicta 400km 17th/18th May http://www.aukweb.net/cal/index.htm
Starts at Chiddingstone Causeway and consists of two different laps;
Start Chiddingstone Causeway TQ 51803 46555
Godden Green 
Peasemarsh village hall TQ 88158 23230
Lewes, Tesco 24hr garage TQ 41944 10519
Westmeston 
Outwood Green 
Chiddingstone Causeway TQ 51803 46555
Harrietsham 
Sittingbourne, Pheonix house TQ 90608 63786
Reculver 
Stowting 
Bliby 
Bethersden, Village Hall TQ 93027 40045 
Finish Chiddingstone Causeway TQ 51803 46555 

Slightly different to last year avoiding Maidstone town centre


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (8 May 2008)

Managed to get the new route in at the last minute, so now it also misses Canterbury and Ashford main roads by using the Elham Valley 
24 entries so far.


----------

